# Kernel Panic after update to 2.6.39-r3 - acpi related

## Lifthanger

Hi,

this happened after a routine kernel update. Using acpi=off the system boots fine.

The panic happens almost right after the kernel is unpacked.

This is the stack trace:

not syncing: attempted to kill init

pid1 comm: swapper tainted

Call trace:

panic

do_exit

printk

oops_end

no_context

do_page_fault

__sysfs_add_one

idr_get_empty_slot

ida_get_new_above

page_fault

acpi_table_attr_init

acpi_sysfs_init

acpi_but_init

acpi_but_init

kobject create and add

acpi init

do one initcall

kernel init

kernel thread helper

start kernel

gs change

System still boots with 2.6.38 with the same basic config.

Hope you can help me out here  :Smile: ...

----------

## redagadir

you most probably have a faulty acpi hardware.

if the acpi=off doesn't suit you, you could rebuild your kernel with ACPI_DEBUG enabled and see how the new kernel behaves with your hardware.

here's a little reading:

http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/acpi/  (official kernel acpi doc)

http://powersave.sourceforge.net/powersave/ACPI_005fDebugging.html (nice doc)

http://lwn.net/Articles/237085/  (might be too old)Last edited by redagadir on Wed Dec 21, 2011 9:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lifthanger

thank you I'll post back with results.

----------

## Lifthanger

Problem is solved now.

Using a fixed DSDT for my GA-EP45-UD3R didn't help,

But I went to bios version F12 and now everything seems fine.

Still unnerving to have gentoo break just like that (even if it isn't gentoos fault.)

 :Smile: 

----------

